# Wo gibts gute Flats???



## KidInAKagE (4. Juni 2001)

Wer von euch weiß wo ich ne gescheite, sprich preisgünstige, Flatrate herbekommen??? Bei T-Online ist mein Vertrag bald zu ende und dann weiß ich net wo hin.... so ne kacke!!! Ist AOL denn wirklich die letze lösung??    

Rock on,
KidInAKagE


----------



## Dunsti (4. Juni 2001)

AOL kannste vergessen !!!!!!!!!

die haben die Flat zum 1.Mai eingestellt !!

(hab grade nochmal Glück gehabt) 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## KidInAKagE (4. Juni 2001)

*na super..*

..das war die letzte Flat die ich noch kannte    

rock on,
KidInAKagE


----------



## Interritor (4. Juni 2001)

ich hab die DSL-Flat der Telekom die rullltttt


----------



## KidInAKagE (4. Juni 2001)

**heul**

ja und DSL gibts bei uns hier am ***** der welt erst ab 2004! Das leben ist halt ungerecht!


----------



## Dunsti (4. Juni 2001)

was heißt da ungerecht .... ich wohne mitten in München ... und von DSL keine Spur ....

dagegen: mein Bruder wohn aufm Land und hat schon DSL ....

Sch*** Telekotz :--

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Interritor (4. Juni 2001)

*lol*! Ihr seit alles lustig  ! Hab ihr eigentlich nix was besseres zu tun als immer  Sch***** Telekom zu sagen??? Ich will sie jetzt nicht in schutz nehmen die mach auch manchmal ******** aber es regt mich auf wenn welche rum fluchen und hacken wie die bekloppen UND KEIN AHNUNG HABEN!!! :[ :[ :[


----------



## Dunsti (4. Juni 2001)

*von wegen keine Ahnung*

wenn Du Dir mal die einschlägige Fachpresse durchliest, dann wirst Du sehen, daß die T. sch**** ist ...

z.B. wird dort die (noch-) Monopolstellung ausgenutzt, um kleinere Anbieter vom Markt zu drängen ... was nachher wieder dazu führt, daß alle zur (noch übriggebliebenen) T. wechseln, und diese wieder das Monopol hat :--

Das dauert nicht mehr lange, wie die Diskussion über die Flatrate zeigt.

Ich weiß nur, daß die von mir keinen Pfennig mehr als unbedingt nötig bekommen !!!

Wer hat hier nun keine Ahnung ???

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Interritor (4. Juni 2001)

tscha ich glaub nicht das du auch nur in die nähe meines wissen kommt das jetzt aber hier auch nix zu sache tut! Das was du meinst mit von Mark drängen ist normal so ist das eben Microsoft machts nicht anders.

So ist das eben!


----------



## KidInAKagE (4. Juni 2001)

mensch leute, nun zofft euch doch nicht wegen so einer kacke... man muss sich auch mal fragen warum t-online monopolist ist... das kommt sicher nicht einfach so.. manchn sachen laufen halt kacke und andere wieder nicht. aber ist das nicht fast überall so? 
ich hatte bei t-online noch nie irgendwelche schwierigkeiten oder ähnliches, von daher kann ich mich nicht beschweren, bis halt auf die tatsache das die flat weg ist.. das ist verdammt kacke..

rock on,
KidInAKagE


----------



## Dunsti (4. Juni 2001)

> ich glaub nicht das du auch nur in die nähe meines wissen kommt


kann ja sein, aber wenn Du so schlau bist, dann erklär mir mal, warum in den USA Ortsgespräche kostenlos sind, und hier nicht ???

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Interritor (4. Juni 2001)

Das kann ich dir sagen USA hängt in sache netz weit hinter Deutschland her. Das netz der amis kommt nicht an das netz der Telekom (Deutschland) rann und das ist eben nicht ganz billig und geschenk bekommen die auch nix. Gut ok gibt bestimmt noch merh Gründe aber das ist ein wesentlicher.


----------



## Dunsti (4. Juni 2001)

*hier schließt sich der Kreis*

wenn das Netz der Telekom so gut ist, warum hab ich dann noch keinen DSL-Anschluss ? und das mitten in München ?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Interritor (4. Juni 2001)

Dsa hat nix mit DSL zu tun generell das merkste wenn du DSL direkt wenn du von men Deutschen guten Server downloades haste echt gut 90Kb manchmal aber sobald du ins amiland kommt lowdown.

Dsl ist wieder was anderes und auch nicht ganz billig!!!

Ich wohn hier in Mönchengladbach und hab glück das hier ein haupvermittlungsstelle ist da durch habs ichs schon! Warum es das in münchen noch nicht überall gib`??? frag mich nicht??


----------



## Dunsti (4. Juni 2001)

> Gut ok gibt bestimmt noch mehr Gründe aber das ist ein wesentlicher.



Für mich ist der wesentlichste Grund, daß sie in den USA eben einen wirklichen Wettbewerb haben, und kein Monopol wie hier.

Die Telekom macht doch mit uns was sie will :-- 

... und es gibt immer noch welche, die das net erkennen wollen  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Interritor (4. Juni 2001)

:| :| :| 

Da haste auch recht! Ist eben nicht so leicht!  

:| :| :|


----------



## Dunsti (4. Juni 2001)

und jetzt lass uns den Streit beenden ...

wir müssen eh mit dem leben was wir haben (leider)  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Interritor (4. Juni 2001)

jupp genau


----------



## Dunsti (5. Juni 2001)

ach ja ... fast vergessen: 

es gibt auch hier kostenlose Ortsgespräche !!!

allerdings nur von einem Mobilcom-Anschluss, wenn der Gesprächspartner auch bei Mobilcom ist  

und Sonntags bei der Telekom, wenn man Active Plus hat, was dann aber auch wieder extra Grundgebühr kostet ....

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Interritor (5. Juni 2001)

jupp genau das wollte ich auch noch sagen!


----------



## Flame (11. Juli 2001)

*gut gut*

tolle beiträge, aba ich nutz aol flat für 78,- dm. /jaschlagtmich
aba wie schon gesagt, nehmen die keine neuen.
ich wohn ich L.E.
da ist fast alles mit glasfaser ausgelegt und? was bringts? nix!
kein dsl möglich.
und über tv? ja könnte man machen. anbieter gibbtes 2 bei uns. primacom und t kabel berlin. aber nur in 3 randgebieten von L.E. (zum testen)
will mal wissen, wie lange die noch testen wolln. bekommen die net mit, das das kundenpotential vorhanden ist?
aber was soll ich sagen, t-offline hat ja was für glasfaser fürs 3. quartal geplant.
aslo heißt es weiter: warten warten und mit xxl abkacken.

cya isdn ruled (*solangemanesnutzenmuß*)

p.s. versuchs mal mit google.de, oder ngi


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Juli 2001)

Hallo,

@Interritor: Arbeitest du bei der Telekom?

Ich meine, ich find's auch Mist, dass hier immer noch kein DSL ist, aber, man muss auch die positiven Seiten der Telekom (der T-Flat) erwähnen. 
Als ich noch bei Sonnet (Versatel) war, hatte ich ständig massive Einwahlprobleme und z.T. hats eine halbe Stunde gedauert, bevor ich mich einwählen konnte  und so'n Mist hat man bei der Telekom nicht ...  hatten ja auch genug finanzkräftige Jahre, wo sie ihr Netz gut ausbauen konnten. Ich bin insgesamt mit der T-Flat sehr zufrieden .... die neuen, angeblich attraktiveren T-Tarife kann man allerdings komplett vergessen!!


----------

